# Pure Java SSH Daemon



## huckfinn (19. Sep 2006)

Hi Folks, 

Ich habe da mal 'ne  Frage.

Gibt es einen SSH Daemon der rein in Java  Programmiert ist und OpenSource?

Ich schreibe gerade an einer in das HTTP Protokoll eingebetten Shell.
Der Client Server Kram (Tomcat) arbeitet über GET POST request 
..wie an der "Komandozeile" und gibt dann einen XML-Strom zurück 
mit  Blöcken wie stdOut und stdErr bzw liest einen "Eingabestrom"
usw. aus dem POST Parametern stdIn. Das läuft auch alles ganz fein, 
aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, daß das ganz schönes 
Gefrickel ist,erst recht wenn man den Kanal dann irgendwann 
zumachen will z.B über HTTPS.

 Als denne Huck


----------



## kama (20. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

einen fertigen Daemon gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht aber schau Dir das mal an:

http://www.jcraft.com/jsch/index.html

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## huckfinn (20. Sep 2006)

Vielen Dank für den Tip. Es paßt sehr gut wenn ich das so im ersten Anlauf übersehen kann.

Thx Huck


----------

